# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijn

## MsGlimmerman

vraag; ik heb de laatste tijd raar gevoel in mijn hooft, het is een drukkend gevoel.
En soms een tintellende gevoel rond mijn gezicht, het lijkt net alsof het verdoofd is.
Wat kan het zijn?

Groeten Wim Heyblom

----------


## Sefi

Waar zit het drukkende gevoel? In het achterhoofd, of bovenop, aan de zijkanten, of met name in het gezicht?

----------

